# Restorative Justice: [Oct 18-22] Suffolk University



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

"Restorative Justice: Principles, Policy, Planning and Implementation" 
October 18-22, Suffolk University, Boston, MA

The seminar examines the core principles and assumptions of restorative justice. Curriculum will address the development and implementation of systems, structures, protocols and practices related to restorative justice, including organizational learning and development strategies. Case studies include both U.S. and international restorative justice at the local, state and federal levels within the fields of policing, courts, juvenile justice, victims services, probation, corrections and social services. This course is designed to offer practitioners an orientation to the policies, principles, and issues they encounter in implementing concepts in this developing field.

*Course Director: *Professor Carolyn Boyes-Watson, Center for Restorative Justice at Suffolk University

*Who Should Attend:*
Senior administrators and policy analysts in the field of policing; juvenile justice; victim services; community courts; corrections; and related fields including violence prevention; child welfare; school discipline and conflict resolution.

*Topics include:*
Core assumptions, principles and values of restorative justice Analysis of and relationship to current legal/criminal justice system Sample practices and program designs in restorative justice 
Stakeholder participation in design, development and implementation Evaluation and research designs for restorative justice programs Organizational learning and development for current systems

*Graduate Credit:*
Students completing the Restorative Justice Issues seminar may be eligible to waive graduate credits in the Suffolk University MPA and the MSCJ program at Suffolk University.

*Location and Cost:*
Course location: Suffolk University, Beacon Hill, Boston
Cost: $1,600 (tuition, materials, 2 meals daily - Please add $125/day for lodging if needed) SCHOLARSHIPS AND GROUP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE - PLEASE CALL 603-340-3179


----------

